# 2011 LTZ w/ 105k on original brakes, normal?



## Firefighter Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruz LTZ. I have over 105,000 miles and all the original brakes. No grinding, but pulsation when they get hot . I drive this thing like I stole it; high speeds and hard braking. Anyone else have brakes that lasted this long? I’m really impressed and when I do replace them I want to make sure I get the same friggen thing 😂


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Pulsation when they get hot does not sound normal? I think you need your Brakes looked at, take it to Chevy for genuine G.M parts @ a competitive labor rate. Get a coupon!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

2014 Cruze Diesel, 146K miles on original brakes. 

About 80% highway miles so not a lot of braking. Still a lot of pad left front and rear but definitely feeling the pulsating from time to time, especially if braking particularly hard down from cruising speed.

Agreed with Eddy, the pulsating isn’t to spec, time for rotor turn/replacement + pads. 

But...I drive it easy and don’t mind the pulsing much. Seems like whenever ya replace the factory brakes ya never quite get the same performance out of replacements. So, I’m gonna keep drivin‘ till the pads wear down further.

When it DOES come time to do the job, I’ll be sure to go with factory AC Delco stuff.


----------



## Loljunk_ (Jul 28, 2020)

Rivergoer said:


> 2014 Cruze Diesel, 146K miles on original brakes.


Holy moly that’s a lot of miles on the original front brakes.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep, my daughters 2013 has 132000 with original brake pads and rotors. Still have over half pad left. If you don't live in a big city where you do a lot of stop and go, pads tend to last a long time. I can't remember the last time I didn't get over 100k out of a set of pads on any of my vehicles. That is why I'm surprised when I read on here and other forums that people are complaining about having to replace brake pads so often. I just have never had an issue with brake pads or rotors at all. Driving styles do make a big difference too.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There is a difference between OE ( factory part numbers) and ACDelco Service Parts. Last I checked you could get factory parts at Rockauto for both the pads and factory rotors. The rotors were like $100 each. Yes expensive, but given they have lasted 8 years it might be worth it. 

What you will get at a GM shop in the service bay, will probably be ACDelco branded parts. Not factory assembly line parts. GM factory rotors have a grey coating on them for corrosion. It works better than anything I have seen. 9 minnesota winters and the rotors and pads are fairly clean. Much better than other "coated rotors" in the aftermarket.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Loljunk_ said:


> Holy moly that’s a lot of miles on the original front brakes.


My ECO's brakes were checked at 90K miles. Based on wear the tech told me they should be good to well over 200,000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

winks79 said:


> Yep, my daughters 2013 has 132000 with original brake pads and rotors. Still have over half pad left. If you don't live in a big city where you do a lot of stop and go, pads tend to last a long time. I can't remember the last time I didn't get over 100k out of a set of pads on any of my vehicles. That is why I'm surprised when I read on here and other forums that people are complaining about having to replace brake pads so often. I just have never had an issue with brake pads or rotors at all. Driving styles do make a big difference too.


If you drive with your foot on the brake pedal you wear them out a lot faster. There are a lot of people who do this without realizing it.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

That is why I drive with one foot only. Was taught to drive that way. I do not use my left foot for braking at all. Only time I use my left foot is for clutch in a manual.


----------

